# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  !! Poem On Musharaf ChaCha !! Exclusive

## moments

[youtube]O_7f4sGW2nY[/youtube]
!! Poem On Musharaf ChaCha !!

>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> > Ban ke mard wakhanda kiyon nahin
>> > Apna qaul nibhanda kiyon nahin
>> > Lay ke pension janda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Teri muddat ho gai poori
>> > Hun te janra hay majboori
>> > Rajia nahin tu khaa khaa choori
>> > Torriyan tu hadan dastoori
>> > Izzat de naal janda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Nas ke tu washington jaaven
>> > Bush noon jaa jaa masske laaven
>> > Pairi dig dig tarle pavain
>> > Mazlooman noon tarryian lavain
>> > Zaliman naal takranda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Baatil ne shatranj vichchai
>> > Muhra labh ke chaal chalai
>> > Millat noon toon maat kamai
>> > Yaari dushman naal nibhai
>> > Jurman te sharmanda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Aya hain ki chan charrhawan
>> > Euorope kaa mahol banawan
>> > Dhiyan Bhenrran nikran pawan
>> > Sarrkan ute dorran lawan
>> > Dub ke tu mar janda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Apni qaum noon zarban laayian
>> > Koh chadhia hay wang kasaaian
>> > Hala shiri paan buraian
>> > Denda hay kashmir duhaaian
>> > Othe zaur wakhanda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Amreeka noon yaar bana ke
>> > Afghanan daa khoon baha ke
>> > saari millat noon zakhma ke
>> > kih labhia hay zulm kama ke
>> > Keeti te pachchtanda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Chor lutaire lut lut rajjan
>> > Qaum de daaku tere sajan
>> > Khulle dulle nasan bajhan
>> > Masjidan te chchape wajan
>> > Khasman noon tu khanda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda Kiyon Nahin
>> >
>> > Akhian khol ke tak bedardi
>> > Amreeka dee dehshat gardi
>> > Keerrian wangon ummat mardi
>> > Ghairat taaqat ton nahin dardi
>> > Ghairat noon apnaanda kiyon nahin
>> >
>> > Chaacha Wardi Lahnda kiyon nahin

----------


## khawab

ufff ! y ppl r against ov musharraf ?
he's so nice na phir bhi criticise karna nahin chorein ge :x

and yea THIS IS NOT FUNNY AT ALL  :Smile:

----------


## moments

you didn't know about him...
you just know what media told u...

Only Pakistani knows what he's doing with us...

----------


## criminallz

wah wah! what a nice poem moments... keep it up!

----------


## criminallz

i think that no leader is beyond criticism or questioning, so the the common men has the right to criticize him...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main b wohi kehti ho jo khawab ne kaha hai:s

----------


## Muzna

very well said...i have read it before...khawab n naila u just dont know what is happening here...welll agar woh itna he acha hai...to why dont people have any right...why people have to stay on the roads for 5 -8 hours only b'coz of him coz he has to use the same road...his security people don't allow people to go forward agar koii kitna he beemar kiyoon na ho woh hospital tak nahi ja sakta coz musharraf saab nay wahhan say guzarna hai... i myself has faced such situations...my home was just at 5 mins walking distance but have to stay in the car for 2 hours only because of him

----------


## RAHEN

well...i dont know much abt him...but yes i found this poem funny...

----------


## khawab

> you didn't know about him...
> you just know what media told u...
> 
> Only Pakistani knows what he's doing with us...


I Do know about him isi liye kaha hai. anywayz, no hard feelings i just posted my comments. that's IT !




> main b wohi kehti ho jo khawab ne kaha hai:s


nilO ! shayad hum bahar rehte hain isi liye humne jo musharraf k baare mein suna hai woh ghalat hai par what my parents told me about him are very nice things shayad isi liye i respect him. 




> very well said...i have read it before...khawab n naila u just dont know what is happening here...welll agar woh itna he acha hai...to why dont people have any right...why people have to stay on the roads for 5 -8 hours only b'coz of him coz he has to use the same road...his security people don't allow people to go forward agar koii kitna he beemar kiyoon na ho woh hospital tak nahi ja sakta coz musharraf saab nay wahhan say guzarna hai... i myself has faced such situations...my home was just at 5 mins walking distance but have to stay in the car for 2 hours only because of him


hmm muzna sis no hard feelings  :Smile: 
humne to bas apni comments di hain . humare parents ne jo bataya hai humne to bas wohi dekha musharaf k baare mein  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya u r rite fizo...maine b usi pe yaqeen kia hai jo mere abbu ammi ne mujhe bataya hai Musharraf ke baare me :Smile:

----------


## moments

well your parents also believe on media...
and today Musharraf ne sab Private TV channels band kerwa diye hein..
k logon tak haqeeqat na pohanch sake...

GEO,AAJ Tv Strike ker rahe...i think everyone in pakistan wants to get out the army...

----------


## moments

> wah wah! what a nice poem moments... keep it up!


Thanks for liking...:lils;




> very well said...i have read it before...khawab n naila u just dont know what is happening here...welll agar woh itna he acha hai...to why dont people have any right...why people have to stay on the roads for 5 -8 hours only b'coz of him coz he has to use the same road...his security people don't allow people to go forward agar koii kitna he beemar kiyoon na ho woh hospital tak nahi ja sakta coz musharraf saab nay wahhan say guzarna hai... i myself has faced such situations...my home was just at 5 mins walking distance but have to stay in the car for 2 hours only because of him


You're absolutely right...but there are another social issues also...




> well...i dont know much abt him...but yes i found this poem funny...


thanks for liking Fatima...:lils;

----------


## khawab

nope ! u r very wrong moments !
dey r not on strike. none ov em ! agar hote to humein yahan bhi pata lagta .. hum media pe to yakeen rakhte hain par my mamu & chachu everyone lives in Pakistan par they think musharraf is best president ever in Pakistan n they let us know wot is going on in Pakistan. har pal humein up-to-date rakhte hain. 

n sorry to say bohot public ko moulvion ne gumrah kiya hai as u r !n jo Pak k bahar rehte hain like v r nilo & me .. humein molvion ki baatun par yakeen nahin .. hum samjhte hain moulvees r just spreading ghalat baatein such as fassad, aik doosre k liye nafratein n president musharraf in sab ko suljhane mein laga hua hai taake country bohot buri tarha se phas na jaye. President musharraf is just trying to save our country. THAT'S IT !
anywayz, i dun wana argue.

----------


## moments

GEO tv logo become black against gov. coz stoping the transmission
well moulivon se tu hum b pareshan hein...but ager Musharaf waqai Country k liye kuch kerna chahta hai...tu wardi utar ker aam citizen kyun nahi banta...or phir country k liye jo mirzi kare...life in pakistan buri se buri hoti ja rahi hai..sirf TV per davay kerne se kuch nahi hoga...i also dun wanna argue
bcoz ap logon k liye wahan beth ker sab kuch kehna asaan hai...
n ur mamu and chachu may b related to army..isiliye kehte hein..
m talking about common man and normal citizens...

----------


## moments

you have to see this...
how a paki student tells the truth about Musharraf gov
[youtube]445clL0nKBg[/youtube]

----------


## moments

in this video
Gen Musharraf is loosing fast if not lost already. See his interview with AAJ TV. he was loud but hallow. says he is truthful but he is not. with Geo TV he says that CJ was left alone after he left for prayer.On Ajj Tv he says that Intelligence people were called. tries to win a lost battle.
[youtube]iCi-2dutRDE[/youtube]

----------


## khawab

> GEO tv logo become black against gov. coz stoping the transmission
> well moulivon se tu hum b pareshan hein...but ager Musharaf waqai Country k liye kuch kerna chahta hai...tu wardi utar ker aam citizen kyun nahi banta...or phir country k liye jo mirzi kare...life in pakistan buri se buri hoti ja rahi hai..sirf TV per davay kerne se kuch nahi hoga...i also dun wanna argue
> bcoz ap logon k liye wahan beth ker sab kuch kehna asaan hai...
> n ur mamu and chachu may b related to army..isiliye kehte hein..
> m talking about common man and normal citizens...



kyun utare woh wardi ? agar woh wardi utaar de na .. yeh jo moulvi haina musharraf ko 24hrs se pehle pehle maar daalein. abhi osko 2 ghante nahin honge wardi utare hue k yeh moulvi osse maardein.
n NO ! my mamu & chachu aren't in army. woh to aik aam shehri hain.
n jii nahin yahan beth k bolna aasan nahin hai .. yahan beth k apni country mein jo zulm dekhna ziada na-gawar guzarta hai. hunh ! tum log pakistan mein beth k sirf aur sirf criticise karte ho. aur kuch nahin.
par yahan beth k hum criticise nahin karte. jo sahi karraha hota hai hum oska saath dete hain.

----------


## khawab

n yea keep that video to urself  :Smile: 

yeh production main bohot ache se jaanti hoon karna ! main kuch minutes mein hi aisi hi video bana sakti hoon n aik insan ki awaaz doosre se mila sakti. so i dun need it!

n yea mujhe acha laga aapse aisi comments karke. i really lyk it. mujhe kuch bura nahin laga sab ko apni raaye dene ka haq hai .. so maine bhi di n aapne bhi n once again no hard feelings .. if there is so i apologise in advance

----------


## moments

> kyun utare woh wardi ? agar woh wardi utaar de na .. yeh jo moulvi haina musharraf ko 24hrs se pehle pehle maar daalein. abhi osko 2 ghante nahin honge wardi utare hue k yeh moulvi osse maardein.
> n NO ! my mamu & chachu aren't in army. woh to aik aam shehri hain.
> n jii nahin yahan beth k bolna aasan nahin hai .. yahan beth k apni country mein jo zulm dekhna ziada na-gawar guzarta hai. hunh ! tum log pakistan mein beth k sirf aur sirf criticise karte ho. aur kuch nahin.
> par yahan beth k hum criticise nahin karte. jo sahi karraha hota hai hum oska saath dete hain.


hum per jab zulm ho phir hi criticise kerte hein...
ap logon ko wahan koyee tension nahi ap log kiya janu zulm kiya hota hai..
anyways tum logon se behs kerni bhi kyon...sirf batein hi tu ati hein tum logon ko..

----------


## moments

> n yea keep that video to urself 
> 
> yeh production main bohot ache se jaanti hoon karna ! main kuch minutes mein hi aisi hi video bana sakti hoon n aik insan ki awaaz doosre se mila sakti. so i dun need it!
> 
> n yea mujhe acha laga aapse aisi comments karke. i really lyk it. mujhe kuch bura nahin laga sab ko apni raaye dene ka haq hai .. so maine bhi di n aapne bhi n once again no hard feelings .. if there is so i apologise in advance


Video k bre mein comments dene se pehly video dekh bhi leni thi madam..
yeh videos banai nahi gayee..channels se li gayee hein..
batein banane mein tu shair ho tum log...

----------


## khawab

Jii nahin ! humein baatein nahin karni aati. mere abbu pak reh k aaye hain unhun ne bataya hai humein. n yea u r rite ! aap se behas karne se kya faida aap log to pal mein kisi sache insan ko jhoota bana do .. yeh to aap logon k liye chutki baja k hojata hai. n yea baat rahi criticise ki to yeh hum yahan beth k nahin kerte n pak mein to ab aap sab ko aadat ho chuki hai koi acha insan aaye tab bhi osko ghalat tehra do ge.

----------


## khawab

> Video k bre mein comments dene se pehly video dekh bhi leni thi madam..
> yeh videos banai nahi gayee..channels se li gayee hein..
> batein banane mein tu shair ho tum log...




nope ! y shud i watch it ? i dun even lyk to watch it. coz i know every little bit of media. yeh channel ka logo bhi mil jata hai. so i dun believe it. nope! never !
chalein yeh bhi sahi hum sachi baatein karne mein shair aur aap critcise karne mein shair  :Wink:

----------


## moments

> nope ! y shud i watch it ? i dun even lyk to watch it. coz i know every little bit of media. yeh channel ka logo bhi mil jata hai. so i dun believe it. nope! never !
> chalein yeh bhi sahi hum sachi baatein karne mein shair aur aap critcise karne mein shair


Mujhy afsoos hota hai jab mein aise logon ko dekhta hon...
logo mil jate tu kiya insaan bhi bane banaye mil jate hein...
well aisa met samjho k video dekhne k bad khud per afsos hoga k mein galat thi...
dekh lo jaan lo phir kuch kaho... :Stick Out Tongue: 
or phir batana sachi baton mein shair kon hai...

----------


## khawab

naaah ! i told u before keep this Sh** to urself  :Smile: 

m not bothered.
main apni jagah bohot sahi hoon, even though m not interested in politics but still i m wid musharaf. he's very right. wot he's doing i really appreciate that. n kuch aisi baatein hain jiski wajah se main osske saath hoon. n woh baat main share nahin karna chahti.

----------


## moments

mein tum se poochon ga bhi nahi...
i know woh kiya batein hongi...jitna k tum Musharraf ko janti ho
Politics se kis ko intrest hota hai...
m not forced you to watch the video..
tum apni jagha theek hon apni country mein..
but we know what the f*** he's doing with pak

anyways thx for ur comments... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Well i don't like the poem but don't think ke something is wrong with it,kehne ka haq sub ko hea.
@ Khawab: Sis i don't understand ke sirf chund bure loogon ki wajah say aap sub Ulmah Ikram ko kese bura kehsakti hain? :s
Mujhe aaj taak iss baat ka answer nahi milla ke Musharaf ager hatta tou iss ke baad koon aye ga?
Kya Nawaz Shareef ke time main Traffic block nahi hota tha???

----------


## moments

poem k saath ager video bhi dekhte tu acha hota mani... :Stick Out Tongue: 
pata nahi dua tu yehi hai k jo bhi aye pak ko change kare or behte kare...

----------


## khawab

> Well i don't like the poem but don't think ke something is wrong with it,kehne ka haq sub ko hea.
> @ Khawab: Sis i don't understand ke sirf chund bure loogon ki wajah say aap sub Ulmah Ikram ko kese bura kehsakti hain? :s
> Mujhe aaj taak iss baat ka answer nahi milla ke Musharaf ager hatta tou iss ke baad koon aye ga?
> Kya Nawaz Shareef ke time main Traffic block nahi hota tha???


excusme ! manni bhai m not insulting anyone m just saying my thoughts. n na main aapke ulma-e-ikram ko kuch ghalat keh rahi hoon. as i said before what my parents told me wohi maine jaana n nothing else.

----------


## manni9

> excusme ! manni bhai m not insulting anyone m just saying my thoughts. n na main aapke ulma-e-ikram ko kuch ghalat keh rahi hoon. as i said before what my parents told me wohi maine jaana n nothing else.


Siso internet ka zamana hea thori research karin aap ko kud bhi doodh ka doodh n paani ka paani nazar aajaye ga. lol :biggrin:

----------


## manni9

> poem k saath ager video bhi dekhte tu acha hota mani...
> pata nahi dua tu yehi hai k jo bhi aye pak ko change kare or behte kare...


jii Allah hum sub per rehem kare,kehte hain ke jesi awam hooti hea wesa hi hukumraan laker bitha diya jaata hea so..

----------


## khawab

> Siso internet ka zamana hea thori research karin aap ko kud bhi doodh ka doodh n paani ka paani nazar aajaye ga. lol :biggrin:



lolzz .. maine khabi english literature mein kissi eassy k liye search nahin ki n u r telling me to research on this Sh** politics.. bloody hell ! .. no manni bhai mujhe maaf rakhein isse :bg:

----------


## Sonhal

i lyk it keep it up its funny too ore is mai nsab sach hai ore khawab wah have u find about him ... ok y dont he agree k mulak main islami nazam nafaz ho q k in ki bv jo khud ... khaire boaht sachi video hai keep it up lol

----------


## khawab

what !? :s
mujhe aapki urdu samjh nahin aayi :s

----------


## manni9

Woh fermarahi hain ke Mushy baba iss baat ke khilaf han ke PAkistan main islamic nizam ayee cauz inn ki bv something hain.
Ab kya han yeh nahi lika.

----------


## khawab

still don't get it :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

do u think we r going to agree wid all dis? No...im wid Musharraf...n i think he is the best and doing the best for the country! 

mujhe to kuch ghalat nazar nai araha hai ...kya bura kia hai unho ne PAK ke liye?:s

----------


## khawab

sweeto ! kuch ghalat nahin kiya musharraf uncle ne country k saath. bas yeh moulivion ki baaton mein aakay kehne lag gaye hain k musharraf wardi utare n  mujhe yeh samjh nahin aati y shud he ? woh kyun wardi utare ?woh commander hai poori Pakistani army ka. n agar woh wardi utar de to abhi osse 2 hrs nahin hone moulvion ne maar dena hai osse.
waise bhi abhi tak koi aur president hota na to definetly mar chuka hota coz ov criticism yeh Pakistani public criticise karte karte hi mar jaye gi dekhna! Pakistan mein jab bhi koi acha insan aata hai yeh criticise shuru karte hain n i shud say this is ridiculous !

----------


## Muzna

haaan g bilkul kuch ghalat nahi kiya unhoon nay...baluchistan k haalaat to bilkul bhi kharab nahi haein wahaan jo kuch ho raha hai...uss ko media pay na dhikayya jana ...iss say barri achai kiya ho sakti hai...karachi may jo kuch howa bohat acha howa...sab army sab security musharraf sahib k liyay hai...agar itna he acha hai to uss k liyay bullet proof dice kiyooon laggaya jata hai...har jaggah...uss say barra buzdil koi nahi hai...woh jo Rallies may loog nazar aa rahay hotay haein na woh sab karaay pay laay gay loog hotay haein unn may say koi aik bhi apni marzi say nahi aaya howa hota...1000 per head milta hai unn sab ko...aur paisa kahaan say aata hai...yah jo awam say taxes liyay jaatay haein unn ko aisi jaghoon pay utilize kiya jaata hai...G haaan musharraf bohat acha hai...kabhi Pakistan aa k daikhoo logoon k halaat... tab pata challay k pakistan kitni tarraqi kar chukka hai...aur agar yah videos jhoot hain ya fake haein to jo videos app nay daikhi hoon to ho sakta hai woh bhi fake hoon...agar logoon ko gumrah maulvi kar rahay haein to kiya lawyers bhi sarraay maulvi baithay howay haein
ab app loog kahtay ho musharraf bohat acha hai
aa k balochistan k hallaat daikho
aa k WANA aur Waziristan ko daikho
Lawyers walla issue uss nay utthaya
Media may kharabi woh kar rah hai
agar woh itna acha hai to journalists ko threats kiyyoon mill rahay haein unn ko maara kiyyoon ja raha hai agar woh acha hota na to woh Pakistan k har shahri ko freedom of expression daita...yah na karta k kissi nay uss ko kuch kah diyya to uss ko he aglay jahaan pohancha diyya
aur fiza bibi pakistani public criticise na kartay howay bhi marr he rahi hai

Sorry if i have hurt anyone ...this is what i have seen observed n felt agar abhi bhi yaqeen nahi aata na to aa k govt k offices daikhoo aur daikho jo funds akhattay ho rahay haein woh ja kahaan rahay haein i wont say that k pichlay presidents bohat shareef rah chukkay haein ...no never but iss nay to unn ko bhi peechay choora hai

----------


## khawab

hmm muzna sis  :Smile: 
hosakta hai aap sahi ho .. par jo humne dekha hai .. humare parents ne humein bataya hai hum to ossi pe yakeen rakhte hain ... 
n jahan tak pak mein aake rehne ki baat hai to main reh chuki hoon pak mein 3 to 5 months isi liye maine kuch apne bhi thoughts idhar post kiye hain.
n yea phir baat agayi moulvioun pe to yea asal fassad to yehi karwate hain .. har ghalat kaam Pakistan mein inhi ki wajah se horaha hai n naam musharraf pe ajata hai k musharraf ne yeh kaam kiya hai ..
khair i m sick of this politics. 
lets get bk to noke jhok !

----------


## manni9

> haaan g bilkul kuch ghalat nahi kiya unhoon nay...baluchistan k haalaat to bilkul bhi kharab nahi haein wahaan jo kuch ho raha hai...uss ko media pay na dhikayya jana ...iss say barri achai kiya ho sakti hai...karachi may jo kuch howa bohat acha howa...sab army sab security musharraf sahib k liyay hai...agar itna he acha hai to uss k liyay bullet proof dice kiyooon laggaya jata hai...har jaggah...uss say barra buzdil koi nahi hai...woh jo Rallies may loog nazar aa rahay hotay haein na woh sab karaay pay laay gay loog hotay haein unn may say koi aik bhi apni marzi say nahi aaya howa hota...1000 per head milta hai unn sab ko...aur paisa kahaan say aata hai...yah jo awam say taxes liyay jaatay haein unn ko aisi jaghoon pay utilize kiya jaata hai...G haaan musharraf bohat acha hai...kabhi Pakistan aa k daikhoo logoon k halaat... tab pata challay k pakistan kitni tarraqi kar chukka hai...aur agar yah videos jhoot hain ya fake haein to jo videos app nay daikhi hoon to ho sakta hai woh bhi fake hoon...agar logoon ko gumrah maulvi kar rahay haein to kiya lawyers bhi sarraay maulvi baithay howay haein
> ab app loog kahtay ho musharraf bohat acha hai
> aa k balochistan k hallaat daikho
> aa k WANA aur Waziristan ko daikho
> Lawyers walla issue uss nay utthaya
> Media may kharabi woh kar rah hai
> agar woh itna acha hai to journalists ko threats kiyyoon mill rahay haein unn ko maara kiyyoon ja raha hai agar woh acha hota na to woh Pakistan k har shahri ko freedom of expression daita...yah na karta k kissi nay uss ko kuch kah diyya to uss ko he aglay jahaan pohancha diyya
> aur fiza bibi pakistani public criticise na kartay howay bhi marr he rahi hai
> 
> Sorry if i have hurt anyone ...this is what i have seen observed n felt agar abhi bhi yaqeen nahi aata na to aa k govt k offices daikhoo aur daikho jo funds akhattay ho rahay haein woh ja kahaan rahay haein i wont say that k pichlay presidents bohat shareef rah chukkay haein ...no never but iss nay to unn ko bhi peechay choora hai


Agree with you ke jo media ke saath huwa nahi hona chahiye tha, agree with you ke Karachi main police n Ranjers ki ittni bharri nafri hea phir bhi koi beech main kyun nahi aaya rookne?
[HALANKE KARAHI WAALON KE LIYE YEH KOI NEW BAAT NAHI THI,From 1992 TILL 1997 KARACHI MAIN DAILY 12 MAI HOOTI THI,
I WONDER USS TIME "ZIYADATER PAKISTANI" USSE THEEK KYUN KEHTE THEE KHER...] 
Lekin kya aap ko malloom hea ke Baloshistan main and Wazeerstan main tamaam Tallibans ko panah di gai thi?

----------


## manni9

> hmm muzna sis 
> hosakta hai aap sahi ho .. par jo humne dekha hai .. humare parents ne humein bataya hai hum to ossi pe yakeen rakhte hain ... 
> n jahan tak pak mein aake rehne ki baat hai to main reh chuki hoon pak mein 3 to 5 months isi liye maine kuch apne bhi thoughts idhar post kiye hain.
> n yea phir baat agayi moulvioun pe to yea asal fassad to yehi karwate hain .. har ghalat kaam Pakistan mein inhi ki wajah se horaha hai n naam musharraf pe ajata hai k musharraf ne yeh kaam kiya hai ..
> khair i m sick of this politics. 
> lets get bk to noke jhok !


Now please tell us ke Ulma ikram nay kya fasad dalwaya hea?

----------


## khawab

main kyun bataon ? maine theka liya hua hai sab ko batane ka ? khud research karein na :bg:

----------


## manni9

> main kyun bataon ? maine theka liya hua hai sab ko batane ka ? khud research karein na :bg:


tou phir unke khilaf likh kyun rahi ho?
Ager theek say argue kerna nahi aata tou ittna bard char ke bolna bhi nahi chahiye :biggrin:

----------


## khawab

aye haye ! yeh agaye na politician. :bg:
aap jaise log hi argue kar sakte hain jo sirf criticise karte hain .. hum argue nahin karte coz hum criticise nahin karte ..

n yea main to unke khilaaf hoon yeh to pathar ki lakeer hai isse koi mita nahin sakta .. agar aap unke khilaf nahin hain to aap unki jaake nokri karlein ya phir unke peeche lag jayein :bg:

n yea argue main kar chuki par farq itna hai k u r very late  :Big Grin: 
argument khatam hochuki hai aap baad mein aana kisi aur topic pe  :Wink: 
cheers !

n yea aaj main bohot khush hoon isi liye mujhe argument nahin karni aur apna mood nahin kharab karna so phaleez aaj nahin phir khabi han ? theek haina ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

manni just tell me what are talibans...jiss insaan nay daarhi rakh li jo quran ko parhta hai...jo Allah k hukam ko manta hai...jo uss tareeqay pay chalta hai jo Allah k Nabbi (SAW) nay battaya hai...are they talibans...Wana ya Waziristan pay jo hamlay ho rahay haein Madrassa's pay jahaan 12 to 20 years of age loog parhtay haein are they talibans???kabhi yah bhi socha kissi nay k jinn k pass 2 waqt k khana bhi poora na ho woh arms kahaan say laein gay...ajj agar maein khud ko islam k mutabiq dhaal loon namaz parhoon ...sach bolo jahaan nainsafi ho rahi ho kissi k saath wahan awaz buland karoon ...jiss par zulm hota daikhoon uss ko bachaoon...to kiya mera shumaar bhi talibaan may ho ga???agar musharraf itna acha hai na terror k khilaaf jihadd kar raha hai apni army apna he mulk fatah karnay may laggi hoi hai to uss ko chahiyay k sab say pahlay uss ko marwaay woh jo london may baitha pal raha hai aur uss k khareeeday howay ghulam karachi may terror phailaa rahay hain...

----------


## moments

Muzna yar kin logon ke saath sar khapa rahi ho ...
dono k dono ziddi hein...kabhi apni galti nahi mane gein...
dosron ko neecha dekha ker hi inhein khushi milti hai..
n this is true...pakistan mein rehne wale hi pakistan k halat jante hein..
her daarhi wale insaan ko terrorist keh dete hein...
pore k pore english ban chuke hein...

kher hamein kiya lena dena...i waz just creating fun at the forum
but yahan tu ...

----------


## moments

> jii Allah hum sub per rehem kare,kehte hain ke jesi awam hooti hea wesa hi hukumraan laker bitha diya jaata hea so..


(Amin)...han ab ager awam change ho rahi hai tu dosre mulk mein bethe paki ko aitraaz ho raha hai

----------


## manni9

> Muzna yar kin logon ke saath sar khapa rahi ho ...
> dono k dono ziddi hein...kabhi apni galti nahi mane gein...
> dosron ko neecha dekha ker hi inhein khushi milti hai..
> n this is true...pakistan mein rehne wale hi pakistan k halat jante hein..
> her daarhi wale insaan ko terrorist keh dete hein...
> pore k pore english ban chuke hein...
> 
> kher hamein kiya lena dena...i waz just creating fun at the forum
> but yahan tu ...


1st.Main nay Daardi waalon ko nahi sirf Talliban ke tareekhe ko wrong kaha hea.
2nd.tum nay yeh kya laga rakhi hea ke pakistan main rehne waale n Pakistan main na rehne waale?Kya tum kehna charahe ho ke jo loog Pakistan main nahi rehte they don't love Pakistan?
3rd. Please don't get personal,main nay bhi aap kay baare main koi personal baat nahi ki.Muzna jii bhi baat ker rahi hain lekin binna personall huwe.

----------


## manni9

> aye haye ! yeh agaye na politician. :bg:
> aap jaise log hi argue kar sakte hain jo sirf criticise karte hain .. hum argue nahin karte coz hum criticise nahin karte ..
> 
> n yea main to unke khilaaf hoon yeh to pathar ki lakeer hai isse koi mita nahin sakta .. agar aap unke khilaf nahin hain to aap unki jaake nokri karlein ya phir unke peeche lag jayein :bg:
> 
> n yea argue main kar chuki par farq itna hai k u r very late 
> argument khatam hochuki hai aap baad mein aana kisi aur topic pe 
> cheers !
> 
> n yea aaj main bohot khush hoon isi liye mujhe argument nahin karni aur apna mood nahin kharab karna so phaleez aaj nahin phir khabi han ? theek haina ?


Good to know ke aap khush hain tou me aap ka mood kharab nahi keronga

----------


## manni9

> manni just tell me what are talibans...jiss insaan nay daarhi rakh li jo quran ko parhta hai...jo Allah k hukam ko manta hai...jo uss tareeqay pay chalta hai jo Allah k Nabbi (SAW) nay battaya hai...are they talibans...Wana ya Waziristan pay jo hamlay ho rahay haein Madrassa's pay jahaan 12 to 20 years of age loog parhtay haein are they talibans???kabhi yah bhi socha kissi nay k jinn k pass 2 waqt k khana bhi poora na ho woh arms kahaan say laein gay...ajj agar maein khud ko islam k mutabiq dhaal loon namaz parhoon ...sach bolo jahaan nainsafi ho rahi ho kissi k saath wahan awaz buland karoon ...jiss par zulm hota daikhoon uss ko bachaoon...to kiya mera shumaar bhi talibaan may ho ga???agar musharraf itna acha hai na terror k khilaaf jihadd kar raha hai apni army apna he mulk fatah karnay may laggi hoi hai to uss ko chahiyay k sab say pahlay uss ko marwaay woh jo london may baitha pal raha hai aur uss k khareeeday howay ghulam karachi may terror phailaa rahay hain...


Dekhiye waziristan smaglers ka area hea,i think wahan Musharaf say pehle kabhi bhi Pak army nahi gai,i mean kyun hea essa?
Main sirf talibaans ke baare main baat ker raha hoon aur ulma ikram ke baare main nahi.Kya aap chahingi ke tallibans phir say aajain?unn ke time girls schools nahi ja sakti thin,Khawateen ki zindigi haram kerdi thi unhonay.
Musharaf ko hatane ki ittni baatain ho rahi hain please yeh bhi tou batain ke uss ke baad aap kya cahhingi ke koon aaye?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Muzna yar kin logon ke saath sar khapa rahi ho ...
> dono k dono ziddi hein...kabhi apni galti nahi mane gein...
> dosron ko neecha dekha ker hi inhein khushi milti hai..
> n this is true...pakistan mein rehne wale hi pakistan k halat jante hein..
> her daarhi wale insaan ko terrorist keh dete hein...
> pore k pore english ban chuke hein...
> 
> kher hamein kiya lena dena...i waz just creating fun at the forum
> but yahan tu ...


aap kis ki baat kar rahe hain?

main to daarhi walo ko terrorist nai kehti :Smile: 

aur idher norway mein to bohat daarhi wale hain...mere DAD bhi!
 n i dnt say they r  terrorist...sabki soch alag hoti hai aur sabko apni raaeh dene ki ijazat hai :Smile:  

so i dnt think hume koi problem hona chahie...jo log kehte hain..kehte rahein

----------


## khawab

> Muzna yar kin logon ke saath sar khapa rahi ho ...
> dono k dono ziddi hein...kabhi apni galti nahi mane gein...
> dosron ko neecha dekha ker hi inhein khushi milti hai..
> n this is true...pakistan mein rehne wale hi pakistan k halat jante hein..
> her daarhi wale insaan ko terrorist keh dete hein...
> pore k pore english ban chuke hein...
> 
> kher hamein kiya lena dena...i waz just creating fun at the forum
> but yahan tu ...



mr. ! humne kisi ko terrorist nahin kaha n na hi maine kisi ki daarhi pe tanqeed ki hai .. n mere abbu bhi daarhi rakhte hain .. Alhamdolillah woh haaji hain. bahar reh k bhi humare parents ne humein Islam sikhaya hai .. yeh bataya hai k muslim kya hai .. n yea UK to hum baad mein aayein hain bachpan se to hum muslim country mein rehte aaye hain Abu dhabi. so mind it mr. ! kuch kehne se pehle apni aqal ko zaroor doraya karo.

----------


## khawab

> aap kis ki baat kar rahe hain?
> 
> main to daarhi walo ko terrorist nai kehti
> 
> aur idher norway mein to bohat daarhi wale hain...mere DAD bhi!
>  n i dnt say they r  terrorist...sabki soch alag hoti hai aur sabko apni raaeh dene ki ijazat hai 
> 
> so i dnt think hume koi problem hona chahie...jo log kehte hain..kehte rahein



arey yaar choro in logon ko .. yeh sirf batane ki koshish karrahe hain k yeh sache hum jhoote .. bas neecha dikhane ki koshish n criticise karne mein maahir.
n i totally agree wid u sab ki apni soch hoti hai .. par aaj pata lag gaya hai apni soch sirf apne dil mein hi rakho kisi se discuss karke os soch ko clear nahin karna bas !

----------


## Sonhal

dekhain khwab ore miss sweet jee main kuch Musharaf unkle ki hamayet nahi kar rahi main sach bol rahi hoon ore humain chahai k sach ko sach kahain chahay us k lie aap kiajn bhe chali jaye ore aap logon ko bhe sahc bolna chahye wessay aap ko shayed jhute sach nazar atta ho is lie aap log apni jaga sahi ho ... 
ore aap ki bat thek hai k moments jee k ye har aik ho terist bana detay hain kai aisay he maray gay ...

----------


## khawab

me n sweeto out ov dis sh** ! 
no comments anymore. aap logon se baat karna deewarun se sar takrana hai  :Smile:

----------


## moments

> 1st.Main nay Daardi waalon ko nahi sirf Talliban ke tareekhe ko wrong kaha hea.
> 2nd.tum nay yeh kya laga rakhi hea ke pakistan main rehne waale n Pakistan main na rehne waale?Kya tum kehna charahe ho ke jo loog Pakistan main nahi rehte they don't love Pakistan?
> 3rd. Please don't get personal,main nay bhi aap kay baare main koi personal baat nahi ki.Muzna jii bhi baat ker rahi hain lekin binna personall huwe.


1st.ohhh yes...you're true...
2nd.mein ne kab kaha they dont love pakistan..but they didn't know about real pakistan..
3rd.Sorry bro...jazbaat mein aker aksar aisa ho jata hai..
khawab tu hi dekh lo... :Stick Out Tongue: 





> aap kis ki baat kar rahe hain?


g apki baat kon ker sakta hai...





> mr. ! humne kisi ko terrorist nahin kaha n na hi maine kisi ki daarhi pe tanqeed ki hai .. n mere abbu bhi daarhi rakhte hain .. Alhamdolillah woh haaji hain. bahar reh k bhi humare parents ne humein Islam sikhaya hai .. yeh bataya hai k muslim kya hai .. n yea UK to hum baad mein aayein hain bachpan se to hum muslim country mein rehte aaye hain Abu dhabi. so mind it mr. ! kuch kehne se pehle apni aqal ko zaroor doraya karo.


madam. ! bar bar ek hi word...molvi log...molvi log...tu phir terrorist tu muslim ko keh rahi ho na...JazakALLAH ur abu is haji...but khud dekho tum kiya keh rahi ho...mein b tumhy yehi advice karonga...
*madam. ! kuch kehne se pehle apni aqal ko zaroor doraya karo...*
jo tumhare pass hai nahi...

----------


## moments

> arey yaar choro in logon ko .. *yeh sirf batane ki koshish karrahe hain k yeh sache hum jhoote .. bas neecha dikhane ki koshish n criticise karne mein maahir.*
> n i totally agree wid u sab ki apni soch hoti hai .. par aaj pata lag gaya hai apni soch sirf apne dil mein hi rakho kisi se discuss karke os soch ko clear nahin karna bas !


kiya baat hai...mere hi word mujhy kahe ja rahe hein...
but madam! sach samne hein kon neecha dikha raha hai..:1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> dekhain khwab ore miss sweet jee main kuch Musharaf unkle ki hamayet nahi kar rahi main sach bol rahi hoon ore humain chahai k sach ko sach kahain chahay us k lie aap kiajn bhe chali jaye ore aap logon ko bhe sahc bolna chahye wessay aap ko shayed jhute sach nazar atta ho is lie aap log apni jaga sahi ho ... 
> ore aap ki bat thek hai k moments jee k ye har aik ho terist bana detay hain kai aisay he maray gay ...


maine idher itna kuch nai kaha hai...maine to bas yehi kaha ke musharaf humari nazar mein buura nai hai :Smile:  maybe he is...i dnt knw...n i dnt wanna discuss :Smile:

----------


## khawab

> madam. ! bar bar ek hi word...molvi log...molvi log...tu phir terrorist tu muslim ko keh rahi ho na...JazakALLAH ur abu is haji...but khud dekho tum kiya keh rahi ho...mein b tumhy yehi advice karonga...
> *madam. ! kuch kehne se pehle apni aqal ko zaroor doraya karo...*
> jo tumhare pass hai nahi...


ugh ! just go away ! mujhe tum jaise logon se baat karne ka shoq nahin jo har waqt yack yack karte rehte hain ..aur to koi kaam nahin hota bas crticise karne ka hi kaam ata hai .. that's it !

----------


## moments

> ugh ! just go away ! mujhe tum jaise logon se baat karne ka shoq nahin jo har waqt yack yack karte rehte hain ..aur to koi kaam nahin hota bas crticise karne ka hi kaam ata hai .. that's it !


:1 :Embarrassment: r tumhy kon mon lagta hai...
jo kisi ki izat kerna nahi jante on ki izzat bhi koyee nahi kerta...
tum jaise log sirf proudy hote hein...i hate dis type of *****

----------


## khawab

arey izzat to unki ki jaati hai jin ki koi izzat ho :bg:
to main bhi unhi ki izzat karti hoon jinki izzat hai :bg:

n mind ur gandi zuban mr. ! jab i m not using dis kind ov swearing lang so y r u using it ?


*Warning:* You already have two infractions under your belt and I'm sure you don't want the third. No personal attacks, please.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Ey..stop this nonsense...yeh discussiion larai mein chali ghai hai!!! agar eik aur lafaz kaha...I ll report dis post!

Khawab tum bhi yahan kuch mat kaho!*

----------


## moments

> arey izzat to unki ki jaati hai jin ki koi izzat ho :bg:
> to main bhi unhi ki izzat karti hoon jinki izzat hai :bg:
> 
> n mind ur gandi zuban mr. ! jab i m not using dis kind ov swearing lang so y r u using it ?


yeh alfaz sun ker tu bhut log izzat kerte honge na apki...:1:
gandi zuban pehly apne ne hi shro ki thi madam..
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Warning:* Please abstain from using foul language at the board.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine kya kaha tha abhi? aap phir shoro ho gae:s jahan tak maamla hai wahi rehne do...kio bighaar rahe ho:S

----------


## manni9

aur aap loogon ke bachpane main yeh topic zaya ho gaya :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Yes...yeh topic islie to nai bana tha ke idher jhagra karo...:s

----------


## Endurer

People please reply in a civilized manner. No personal attacks henceforth. I will issue infractions if you decide to ignore the rules again.

----------


## AaDi

well i've been going thru this topic since it started .. possibly the first one to view it .. but never commented .. reason was .. i was juz disgusted .. 

ma own personal views .. i dont want to offend anyone .. I really don't know the 'clear' layout but all I believe in is proof and figures .. Karachi stock exchange ka business ... pakistan economical growth .. establishment of mills and industries .. telecommunication boom .. all this is wat i saw since musharaf took over ..

someone talked about media and journalism .. to meri request aap se itni si hai .. woh time bhi aap ko yaad ho ga jab .. PTV hota tha sirf Pakistan main .. and yeh media ko independence daine walay he aap ke musharaf uncle hain .. 

lawyers ki baat ki toh i think GEO her kisi ne deekha ho ga .. koi mujhe yeh bataye ga ke wahan pe lawyers main political leaders ka kya kaam tha ??? jab kisi issue ko politicise kya jaye .. toh i think people do cross their lines .. 

and finally .. cartoons wala issue .. pakistani hone ka kitna acha saboot diya hai sab pe .. apne ke ghar ko aag lagay ke .. apne he behn bhaiyon ko takleef de ke hum kya prove karne niklay thay .. yahan pe goray hastay thay BBC deekh ke yeh kaun si pagal kaum hai .. apna he ghar tabah kar rahi hai ..

and kisi bhai ne baat ki paise se log jalsay main aa jatay hain .. n to be honest .. paisi ki kammi opposition ke paas bhi nahi .. and to be dead honest .. hamari awam ko sirf bahana chahiye kaam pe nah janay ka .. its hard n bitter to believe but i know .. dats how truth is ..

blaming one person is really easy .. but can you plz recall the last time any Government (PPP came twice and MQM as well) .. that did ANY good ?? oh while we're at it .. DT main he kisi ne post kya hai .. karachi main nazimabaad under pass .. another of ma friend from karachi told me .. panch under-pass bun chukay hain .. and i still remember PPP aik bridge nahi bana pai thi )

----------


## Endurer

^ it's the truth.

Jahan tak is government k pros hien wahan cons bhi hein. Lout maar inhon ney kam nahi ki.. KSE ko kia karien jab aam admi bhoka mar raha hai. Ajj economic survery nikla hai or 'inflation' 7%+ rise howe hai. Ab wohi ghee jo aik year pehle 47 rs/KG tha aaj 105/110 rs per KG mein mil raha hai. Yeh jo musharraf ki line hote thi k tv bik rahe hein, ac's bik rahe hein, ajj pata chala k woh so-called progress bhi khatam ho gaye.

Steel mill ka kia kiya inhon ney? PIA kahan hai aaj? Yeh jo WAPDA k crisis chal rahe hien inka zumedar kon hai? Government ki policies fail howe, or ab subhanAllah, aaj jo budget a raha hai usmein koi funds mukhtas hi nahi kiye gaye WAPDA k new projects k liye. 

Media ko azadi di, I appreciate that. Per iska matlab yeh nahi k agay anay wali 100 naslien apni textbooks mein musharraf k lessons hi perhte rahien k usne yeh ehsan kia hum per. Ab aik taraf de ker usne ordinance bhi nikal diya k that's it, I can't take it anymore.

Yahan votes bhi bikte hien or log bhi, yeh tum bhi jante ho or mein bhi. 200 rs per logon ko apne jalson pe le ker jate hai government.

Yeh CJ case politicize kia nahi geya, it was meant to be. Opposition ka to kaam hi yeh hai k jahan koi kamzori nazar aye wahan dhawa bol dia, per kia tumhein nahi lagta k CJ ko suspend kerna ziadti thi? Agar ehtesab hi kerna hai to PM, CM, President ka bhi ho, akaile CJ ka hi kyun?

Past mein jo howa sab ney dekha, per ab jo ho raha hai woh bhi kam nahi hai. Yahan media, adalatien e.t.c. jab tak azad nahi hoten tab kese mein or tum safe hien? Kiya izzat hai aik aam Pakistani ki? Jo establishment k sath nahi hai usko ghar se utha kar ajeeb charges laga dete hien or jo sath hai, chahe woh kitna bhi jahil na ho (chauhdry brothers jinhien bolne ki tamez nahi, shaikh rasheed) woh hamare sir per betha hai.

Mujeh khushi hai k aaj thore aqal hai logon mein or apni awaz nikal rahe hein na insafion k khilaf. Bohat dair baad to yeh qoum jagi hai, ab keechar dhulne mein waqt lagey ga.

----------


## manav

hey plz..i dunt understand punjabi,,,

----------


## AaDi

endurer yaar .. i agree to all that .. but the thing is .. yeh koi pehle se mukhtalif nahi .. yeh UK main properties kaise banai benazeer ne .. farq sirf itna hai tab baat leak hone main time lagta tha .. aaj kal zara halaat badal gey hain .. baat seconds main nikal jati hai (GEO walay kahein bhi pohanch jatay hain  :Stick Out Tongue: ) .. funs apart .. ghee ki price kum kab hoi thi last bar ??? ma question is .. watz ur alternative ???

----------


## Muzna

aadi sirf ghee ki prices nahi increase nahi hoi ...iss dafa to 10% increase howa hai Food products pay...and yeah i totally agree with u adeel bhai...yah pakistan hai...yahaan ehtasaab tab hota hai jab aik govt challi jaati hai...aur next aati hai to tab pata chalta hai pichli govt k officials nay kitni properties bannai haein...n adeel bhai jitni bhi rallies nikalti hai uss k liyay 500 per head aur uss k ilawa uss k liyay khana bhi hota hai...n Aadi ab ki kiya baat kartay ho app...ab to jiss k barray may pata chal jaay k yah baat leak karnay walla banda hai uss k peechay intelligence laga do...ya uss banday ko he manzar say ghaib karwa doo

----------


## khawab

> People please reply in a civilized manner. No personal attacks henceforth. I will issue infractions if you decide to ignore the rules again.



Adeel bhai aap humesha mujhe hi kyun point karte ho .. osne pehle shuru kiya tha .. seedha seedha kaho u dun like me !
last tym mujhe to infraction pe bohot jald dala tha jab i insulted aadi n ab jab moments ne mujhe insult kiya hai aapne osse kuch nahin kaha. 
i thought Admin har member k saath aik hi jaisa behaviour rakhta hai .. har member se aik hi tarha ka action rakhta hai par NO ! i woz very very wrong. u alwayz pointed me aur kisi ko nahin.

n yea i got 1 infraction not 2 !

----------


## moments

choro yar...aj tu sara din bekar gaya ...
Sara dinn Light off thi...aj budget bhi tu lagna tha
abhi woh b sahi tarhan se nahi dekha gaya...
Musharaf kehta hai hamare pass itna paisa hai tu woh usay
use kyun nahi ker raha hai...Electricity k liye...itni dhoop hoti hai PAK mein
ise use kare koye solar energy se light produce kare...per paisa pata nahi kahan
ja raha hai...awam waise hi mar rahi hai...Pehly PTV hota tha woh jo dikhata tha log man jate they...kyun k woh Govt ka channel tha...Private Channels se hi pata chal raha hai k kiya ker rahe hein hamare hukrmran...isiliye ab awam jag rahi hai or insaaf k liye bol rahi hai...abhi news mein mein ne dekha karachi mein load shading k khilaf strike howi or police ne un per lathi charge kiya...media per alehda se charge ho raha hai...
but hum ab apne apko yun pisne nahi deinge..."bol k lab azad hein tere..." :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

Solar systems say energy ka masla filhale tou solvel nahi ho sakta,cauz solar systems ki efficency just about 15~20 % hea aur uss ke liye beinteha jagah bhi chahiye hooti hea,Plus abhi taak usse save bhi nahi kiya jasakta,means foran use kerni pardti hea.
Filhal sub say better but polluted energy producer atomic, n brown Coal hea.
Energy ki problem ka ekk hull hea,woh yeh ke hum appni luxaries ko khatam na but kum kerdain.
Sorry main topic say thora hat gaya.

----------


## mytonse

@Khawab,

You are being pointed as and because you are doing wrong.Fight kisne bhi shuru kiya hoga..par it doesnt mean ki aap board key rules ki khilaf continue kare.If you are so intrested at degrading him.her...go on,get his yahoo/msn id...aur hail fouls at each other.

We dnt care then,nor will we bother to ask.

But at forums,we are extremly strict with rules and isleye adhere to the warnings.

----------


## Endurer

> mr. ! humne kisi ko terrorist nahin kaha n na hi maine kisi ki daarhi pe tanqeed ki hai .. n mere abbu bhi daarhi rakhte hain .. Alhamdolillah woh haaji hain. bahar reh k bhi humare parents ne humein Islam sikhaya hai .. yeh bataya hai k muslim kya hai .. n yea UK to hum baad mein aayein hain bachpan se to hum muslim country mein rehte aaye hain Abu dhabi. so mind it mr. ! kuch kehne se pehle apni aqal ko zaroor doraya karo.


Per aap to *non-muslim* ho, nahien? *Ahmadi (Mirzais)* ka hajj bhi hota hai kiya?

----------


## syeda

@endurer

ye haq apko kisne diya ha hamein non muslim kehne ka?

ok v r non muslims apk mutabiq .. apto muslim hein.. so plzz kindly go n read that hadeess jis mein hazoor (saw) ne kisi ko bhi ger muslim bolne ka haq nahi diya..

kher.. mein kisi behas mein nahi parha chiye... ye baat sahi nahi thi ..isliye jawab dena munasib samgha..other wise m out of this behas.. 

so plzz abh mere peeche koi na parh jaye...

----------


## RAHEN

Yunus: thanks u r giving advice but please it will be better if u dont point on khawab alone.




> Per aap to non-muslim ho, nahien? Ahmadi (Mirzais) ka hajj bhi hota hai kiya?


Endurer brother: Please No personal attacks.


and yes kindly don't discuss out of topic else I will delete it.

------------------------------------------------------------

* karachi- Shanghai sister city agreement* to me this is a great opportunity for more jobs , roads in progress and  healthy lifestyle. Wat do u all have to say about this agreement.

----------


## sikandar107

ok for fun part - this stuff is acceptable for every leader undergoes such a treatment on different circumstances.   But as far as, commenting on President Musharraf on personal basis or politically is concerned, I feel myself incompetent as I don't exactly know the real situation out there in Pakistant.  There could be difference of opinion all over Pakistan on this particular issue and that is a separate topic of debate.  I have the sweetest and warmest of friends in Pakistan and all I want and pray for is that all the people of Pakistan should live in peace and utmost happiness coz. they deserve it !!   :Smile:

----------


## manni9

now we should return to the topic.

----------


## mytonse

@ Rahen,

I was asked to repond.Eitherways the concerned person has been looping and hailing remarks and displaying indecency and the infractions have seemed to have no effect whatsoever.

I replied to the person who best seemed out of order.

----------


## *Saira*

Wah wah kya discussion chal raha hai...:ninjastar:
kero kero ji yeh healthy debate kerne se koi yahan nahin rokega!:cloud9:

----------


## AaDi

> * karachi- Shanghai sister city agreement* to me this is a great opportunity for more jobs , roads in progress and  healthy lifestyle. Wat do u all have to say about this agreement.


Totally agree to you on that Rahen .. mobile chay chay rakhne hain .. gari sab se nai chalani hai .. end pe aa ke baisti karne main bhi kasr nahi chorni ..

----------


## RAHEN

ji- i hve heard many changes going on in pakistan after musharraf took the seats...and this is one of the biggest project in hand for them...

ji mytonse.. :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Edited cauz i found my answer.

----------


## khawab

Oooohhh ! thanks Rahen aapi  :Big Grin: 

chalo is forum pe koi to meri help karraha hai  :Big Grin: 
but aapi jo maine endurer ko jawab diya tha woh to nahin mitana tha osmein koi bura to nahin tha  :Frown:

----------


## Muzna

> Totally agree to you on that Rahen .. mobile chay chay rakhne hain .. gari sab se nai chalani hai .. end pe aa ke baisti karne main bhi kasr nahi chorni ..


 
gari sab say nai kiya ...har saal nayya model ghar may aata hai...aik ghar may 6 6 gaariyyaan haein...roads ki halat daikho to lagta hai k agar aglay kuch years tak yahee haal raha to jiss jagah 15 minutes may pohancha ja sakta hai wahaan 2 ghantay lagga karaein gay

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> well i've been going thru this topic since it started .. possibly the first one to view it .. but never commented .. reason was .. i was juz disgusted .. 
> 
> ma own personal views .. i dont want to offend anyone .. I really don't know the 'clear' layout but all I believe in is proof and figures .. Karachi stock exchange ka business ... pakistan economical growth .. establishment of mills and industries .. telecommunication boom .. all this is wat i saw since musharaf took over ..
> 
> someone talked about media and journalism .. to meri request aap se itni si hai .. woh time bhi aap ko yaad ho ga jab .. PTV hota tha sirf Pakistan main .. and yeh media ko independence daine walay he aap ke musharaf uncle hain .. 
> 
> lawyers ki baat ki toh i think GEO her kisi ne deekha ho ga .. koi mujhe yeh bataye ga ke wahan pe lawyers main political leaders ka kya kaam tha ??? jab kisi issue ko politicise kya jaye .. toh i think people do cross their lines .. 
> 
> and finally .. cartoons wala issue .. pakistani hone ka kitna acha saboot diya hai sab pe .. apne ke ghar ko aag lagay ke .. apne he behn bhaiyon ko takleef de ke hum kya prove karne niklay thay .. yahan pe goray hastay thay BBC deekh ke yeh kaun si pagal kaum hai .. apna he ghar tabah kar rahi hai ..
> ...


Rightly said bro, another thing I'd like to add here is that regardless of the inflation and other problems, is Karachi under development or not? I'm in Karachi right now is liye I'm talking about Karachi. It is under development and pretty heavily.. Jo ke aaj tak kissi government ne nahin kia.. i still still see a lot of development going on in karachi.. roads highways waghaira laakh darjah behter condition mein hain abhi.. this process takes time so dont expect ke kal parsoon tak sab roads to toote pare hain woh theek hojayenge.. this isnt uk or some middle eastern country we're talking about.. this is karachi and pakistan.. jahan jis ko dekho woh susti karta hai moqa milne pe..




> ^ it's the truth.
> 
> Jahan tak is government k pros hien wahan cons bhi hein. Lout maar inhon ney kam nahi ki.. KSE ko kia karien jab aam admi bhoka mar raha hai. Ajj economic survery nikla hai or 'inflation' 7%+ rise howe hai. Ab wohi ghee jo aik year pehle 47 rs/KG tha aaj 105/110 rs per KG mein mil raha hai. Yeh jo musharraf ki line hote thi k tv bik rahe hein, ac's bik rahe hein, ajj pata chala k woh so-called progress bhi khatam ho gaye.
> 
> Steel mill ka kia kiya inhon ney? PIA kahan hai aaj? Yeh jo WAPDA k crisis chal rahe hien inka zumedar kon hai? Government ki policies fail howe, or ab subhanAllah, aaj jo budget a raha hai usmein koi funds mukhtas hi nahi kiye gaye WAPDA k new projects k liye. 
> 
> Media ko azadi di, I appreciate that. Per iska matlab yeh nahi k agay anay wali 100 naslien apni textbooks mein musharraf k lessons hi perhte rahien k usne yeh ehsan kia hum per. Ab aik taraf de ker usne ordinance bhi nikal diya k that's it, I can't take it anymore.
> 
> Yahan votes bhi bikte hien or log bhi, yeh tum bhi jante ho or mein bhi. 200 rs per logon ko apne jalson pe le ker jate hai government.
> ...


CJ ka is liye horaha hai coz he politicized his situation.. his refusal to go to court peacefully highlights his stance on this issue.. he made a mockery of the judicial system himself.. he took to the road and sided with the political parties in opposition just so he could get a chance to fill his pockets like his political counterparts.. frankly i know he's guilty.. choudhary brothers jab doosri aik party ke saath the.. tab kissi ne un pe ungli kyun nahin uthayii?? why werent these political figures questioned before?
and about abducting people and holding them with absurd charges, this is the fia and the police working without actual legal authority.. these guys cannot do this but they do.. 
about the prices rising.. and the inflation.. inflation ki main wajah logon ki greed hai.. they just want more profit.. is liye yeh sab karte hain.. inflation hai but that's because the people on the ground level, who actually control these things, who sell this stuff, they are maximising their profits.. they are monopolizing everything.. un ki wajah se har cheez ki prices itni high hain.. example.. i have to spend 80rs every day to get to my home which is in north nazimabad from gulshan e iqbal by riksha.. jab ke that route barely uses 50rs worth of petrol in my car.. and riksha's are running on cng..
ab government ke paas jitne paise honge.. they can only subsidize things that much.. if most of the population, specially the elite and entrepreneurs dont pay tax then how will the government actually get anything??
its not about the people in authority, its more about the system that is prevalent here.. that was implemented by people long before these characters came into power.. its our obligation, those of us who have some influence and who can do something to affect this system, to bring this change here.. jin ghareeb logon ki baat karte hain sab.. most of them dont work themselves.. bachon ko free schools mein bhejte nahin and instead make them work with them, aka child labor, ergo poverty keeps increasing..
and some people start begging instead of working coz its easier for them to earn something.. baat sirf pait bharne ki nahin hai.. throughout karachi, i see a lot of beggars and most of the people i see are pretty fit.. fit enough that they do look well fed and to work, yet if you ask them if they want to work, they just walk away..




> aadi sirf ghee ki prices nahi increase nahi hoi ...iss dafa to 10% increase howa hai Food products pay...and yeah i totally agree with u adeel bhai...yah pakistan hai...yahaan ehtasaab tab hota hai jab aik govt challi jaati hai...aur next aati hai to tab pata chalta hai pichli govt k officials nay kitni properties bannai haein...n adeel bhai jitni bhi rallies nikalti hai uss k liyay 500 per head aur uss k ilawa uss k liyay khana bhi hota hai...n Aadi ab ki kiya baat kartay ho app...ab to jiss k barray may pata chal jaay k yah baat leak karnay walla banda hai uss k peechay intelligence laga do...ya uss banday ko he manzar say ghaib karwa doo


actually sis.. this isnt the case.. my friend's father is in the fia and kaafi high ranking official hain.. he knows when something's about to happen.. 12th may ka un tak ko nahin pata tha ke itna kuch hoga.. all he knew was ke cj aayega and kuch hungame honge.. magar not at the scale jis pe huey.. and about this thing ke rangers waghaira kyun nahin the? they could've been pulled away from all places such as this so CJ sahib yeh bahana na bana den ke authorities ne un ko tang kia and aisa kia n waisa kia.. plus.. us bande ko karachi aane ki zaroorat hi nahin thi kuch bhi.. this was all their work just so they (CJ n his political cronies) could create this mess.. did you guys think about it like this?
and inflation ki baat pe i've already commented on it when i quoted adeel..




> choro yar...aj tu sara din bekar gaya ...
> Sara dinn Light off thi...aj budget bhi tu lagna tha
> abhi woh b sahi tarhan se nahi dekha gaya...
> Musharaf kehta hai hamare pass itna paisa hai tu woh usay
> use kyun nahi ker raha hai...Electricity k liye...itni dhoop hoti hai PAK mein
> ise use kare koye solar energy se light produce kare...per paisa pata nahi kahan
> ja raha hai...awam waise hi mar rahi hai...Pehly PTV hota tha woh jo dikhata tha log man jate they...kyun k woh Govt ka channel tha...Private Channels se hi pata chal raha hai k kiya ker rahe hein hamare hukrmran...isiliye ab awam jag rahi hai or insaaf k liye bol rahi hai...abhi news mein mein ne dekha karachi mein load shading k khilaf strike howi or police ne un per lathi charge kiya...media per alehda se charge ho raha hai...
> but hum ab apne apko yun pisne nahi deinge..."bol k lab azad hein tere..."


ab once again.. moments yaar.. its not just about the government.. maana ke garmi hai and kesc is not working correctly but at the same time, we arent conserving electricity here either.. and is load shedding ke peeche aik ulterior motive hai.. woh yeh ke these guys want to make that dam but quite a few politicians are opposing it.. all this is being done to make them say yes.. rahi media ki baat.. if u'r given freedom, u should look at it like a responsibility.. n u should never abuse u'r authority or freedom.. media kabhi kabhi kar deti hai aisa.. jis ki wajah se the govt did what it did.. and later on kuch ziyada hi shuroo kardiya govt ne.. could be bad analysts n advisors or could be a bad choice by musharraf himself.. but still the media needs to be a bit more responsible about its freedom.. it isnt  :Smile: 
n rahi logon ki baat.. to the thing is, pakistan mein akser log media ke point of view pe apne aap ko restrict karte hain.. overseas pakistani's have one plus point here.. they dont rely solely on the media.. they look for other sources, online sources.. kabhi theek baat milti hai.. kabhi theek nahin hoti.. but most of *us* overseas pakistanis do have family here in pakistan and we do get regular updates from the ground level.. personally jo kuch main ne idher pichle 4 saalon mein dekha hai.. us ke hisaab se.. musharraf is still a hundred times better than any other politician here  :Smile:

----------


## moments

> karachi- Shanghai sister city agreement[/B] to me this is a great opportunity for more jobs , roads in progress and  healthy lifestyle. Wat do u all have to say about this agreement.


...Karachi mein jo Mobile Snatching ho rahi hai...us k bare mein b maloom hoga apko...chori k mobile...motorcycle car sab milta hai...wahan ager ap bahir khare fone per baat ker rahe ho tu foran mobile cheena jayee ga..
karachi k halat bhut kharab hein...




> ab once again.. moments yaar.. its not just about the government.. maana ke garmi hai and kesc is not working correctly but at the same time, we arent conserving electricity here either.. and is load shedding ke peeche aik ulterior motive hai.. woh yeh ke these guys want to make that dam but quite a few politicians are opposing it.. all this is being done to make them say yes.. rahi media ki baat.. if u'r given freedom, u should look at it like a responsibility.. n u should never abuse u'r authority or freedom.. media kabhi kabhi kar deti hai aisa.. jis ki wajah se the govt did what it did.. and later on kuch ziyada hi shuroo kardiya govt ne.. could be bad analysts n advisors or could be a bad choice by musharraf himself.. but still the media needs to be a bit more responsible about its freedom.. it isnt 
> n rahi logon ki baat.. to the thing is, pakistan mein akser log media ke point of view pe apne aap ko restrict karte hain.. overseas pakistani's have one plus point here.. they dont rely solely on the media.. they look for other sources, online sources.. kabhi theek baat milti hai.. kabhi theek nahin hoti.. but most of *us* overseas pakistanis do have family here in pakistan and we do get regular updates from the ground level.. personally jo kuch main ne idher pichle 4 saalon mein dekha hai.. us ke hisaab se.. musharraf is still a hundred times better than any other politician here


bro bro bro!
i know media apni azadi ka kuch najayaz faida b utha rahi hai...
kuch cheezen aisi b hoti hai jo nahi dikhani chahiye...
per jab awam ko pata hi nahi chale ga k un k saath kiya kya ja raha hai...
tu wo jage gi kaise...hamesha her hukrmran hamein khata raha...
Musharaf ne itne bure kaam nahi kye...per hum ab hamesha ki tarhan khud ko piste howe nahi dekhna chahte...ap log dekhte ho...k womens ko haqooq mil rahe hein...dosre countries k realtions ache ho rahe hein..Pakistan become atomic power...yeh ho raha hai woh horaha hai...europ ki naqal ki ja rahi hai..per ager pak ko europ jaisa banana hai tu jo roads toti hein woh kyun nahi sahi hoti...jo jagha jagha tora hai...us ka hal kiya hai...jo berozgari hai us ka kiya...paisa udher kyun nahi lag raha in fazool cheezon per kyun...ab ager log samjhna shro howe hein or apni awaz bland kerte hein tu us mein harj hi kiya hai...

Musharaf tu yeh darr b hai k ager wo wardi utare ga tu simple citizen ban jaye ga or army se relation toot jayee ga...or us ki sarkar dhoob jaye gi..
hamein bas army se chir hogayee hai...sara paisa army per lag raha hai...
jo b officer retired hota hai usay bangla or bari se pension or car milti hai...
or wo sari life beth ker aish kerta hai...or bechara gareeb admi wahin k wahin betha hai...WE WANT CHANGE !!

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> bro bro bro!
> i know media apni azadi ka kuch najayaz faida b utha rahi hai...
> kuch cheezen aisi b hoti hai jo nahi dikhani chahiye...
> per jab awam ko pata hi nahi chale ga k un k saath kiya kya ja raha hai...
> tu wo jage gi kaise...hamesha her hukrmran hamein khata raha...
> Musharaf ne itne bure kaam nahi kye...per hum ab hamesha ki tarhan khud ko piste howe nahi dekhna chahte...ap log dekhte ho...k womens ko haqooq mil rahe hein...dosre countries k realtions ache ho rahe hein..Pakistan become atomic power...yeh ho raha hai woh horaha hai...europ ki naqal ki ja rahi hai..per ager pak ko europ jaisa banana hai tu jo roads toti hein woh kyun nahi sahi hoti...jo jagha jagha tora hai...us ka hal kiya hai...jo berozgari hai us ka kiya...paisa udher kyun nahi lag raha in fazool cheezon per kyun...ab ager log samjhna shro howe hein or apni awaz bland kerte hein tu us mein harj hi kiya hai...
> 
> Musharaf tu yeh darr b hai k ager wo wardi utare ga tu simple citizen ban jaye ga or army se relation toot jayee ga...or us ki sarkar dhoob jaye gi..
> hamein bas army se chir hogayee hai...sara paisa army per lag raha hai...
> ...


roads waghaira sab theek kiye ja rahe hain magar yeh project buhut time lega khaas tor pe pakistan mein aur karachi jaise sheher mein coz of a lack of newer technology.. aur berozgari ki baat.. well business start karne ki koshish karo.. chahe jitni bhi choti hi kyun na ho.. and sirf degree le ke nahin baitho.. degree lete lete contacts banao..
ku ka aik student hai.. last sem us ka final sem tha.. advertising major.. aik advertising pe report nahin bana saka woh.. he asked me for help and i directed him towards an advertising agency.. n bajaye is ke ke khud se banata report.. ad agency mein mere aik dost se bani banayii report le ke submit ki us bande ne.. aisi harkaten karenge students, professional students, to phir job kahan milegi?
plus aap university mein hote hain to instead of socializing and running after girls, and instead of just cramming books.. work on making contacts.. work on your business networking.. yeh buhut kam log karte hain and then they blame the government.. government sirf itna kar sakti hai ke pakistan mein investment karna aasan kar sakti hai.. nothing more.. is ke aage its up to the existing companies here to avoid nepotism and hire people on merit.. jo aahista aahista horaha hai but our workforce is larger than the opportunities.. is ka hal yehi hai ke we start more businesses here..
army ko jo cheezein mil rahi hain.. main manta hoon ke woh buhut ziyada hai.. bangla aur gari waghaira.. magar yeh har kissi ko nahin milti.. idher nepotism ajata hai kaafi heavy.. and paise theek jagah hi lag rahe hain.. is liye gradually hum log changes dekh rahe hain.. ziyada tar changes itne major hain ke they will take place over 10 or 15 years or maybe even more.. foran kuch nahin ho sakta.. kaafi time lagega..
n he's not getting out of his uniform and not leaving the army coz jahan us ne army ko chora wahan us ki authority khatam hone lag jayegi.. abhi sirf is liye woh itna effective raha hai system ko modify karne mein coz us ke paas army ki backing hai.. no one has the guts to try to kill him or overthrow his govt with false pretexts.. jaise hi woh army chorega.. ya to he'll be assassinated, or his government will be over thrown..

----------


## Endurer

> Endurer brother: Please No personal attacks.


Sis, that wasn't a _personal attack_. I asked an honest question based on my knowledge of these infidels.





> and yes kindly don't discuss out of topic else I will delete it.


I apologize, but _my dad is this and my dad did that_ wasn't exactly on topic. Nevertheless, accept my apologies.  :Smile:

----------


## moments

> roads waghaira sab theek kiye ja rahe hain magar yeh project buhut time lega khaas tor pe pakistan mein aur karachi jaise sheher mein coz of a lack of newer technology.. aur berozgari ki baat.. well business start karne ki koshish karo.. chahe jitni bhi choti hi kyun na ho.. and sirf degree le ke nahin baitho.. degree lete lete contacts banao..
> ku ka aik student hai.. last sem us ka final sem tha.. advertising major.. aik advertising pe report nahin bana saka woh.. he asked me for help and i directed him towards an advertising agency.. n bajaye is ke ke khud se banata report.. ad agency mein mere aik dost se bani banayii report le ke submit ki us bande ne.. aisi harkaten karenge students, professional students, to phir job kahan milegi?
> plus aap university mein hote hain to instead of socializing and running after girls, and instead of just cramming books.. work on making contacts.. work on your business networking.. yeh buhut kam log karte hain and then they blame the government.. government sirf itna kar sakti hai ke pakistan mein investment karna aasan kar sakti hai.. nothing more.. is ke aage its up to the existing companies here to avoid nepotism and hire people on merit.. jo aahista aahista horaha hai but our workforce is larger than the opportunities.. is ka hal yehi hai ke we start more businesses here..
> army ko jo cheezein mil rahi hain.. main manta hoon ke woh buhut ziyada hai.. bangla aur gari waghaira.. magar yeh har kissi ko nahin milti.. idher nepotism ajata hai kaafi heavy.. and paise theek jagah hi lag rahe hain.. is liye gradually hum log changes dekh rahe hain.. ziyada tar changes itne major hain ke they will take place over 10 or 15 years or maybe even more.. foran kuch nahin ho sakta.. kaafi time lagega..
> n he's not getting out of his uniform and not leaving the army coz jahan us ne army ko chora wahan us ki authority khatam hone lag jayegi.. abhi sirf is liye woh itna effective raha hai system ko modify karne mein coz us ke paas army ki backing hai.. no one has the guts to try to kill him or overthrow his govt with false pretexts.. jaise hi woh army chorega.. ya to he'll be assassinated, or his government will be over thrown..


lagta hai ap bhut saaf sukhre alaqe mein rehte hein...roads kahin b sahi nahi kiye ja rahe hein...hum itna paisa sports per lagate hein..or blah blah...apne mulq ko saaf rakhne b ker sakte hein...are bhai her koyee apki karhan busniss tu nahi ker sakta or ek admi ki wajha se baqiyon ko tu na kuch kaho...bussnis k liye b paise chahiye hote hein...contacts:ek aam admi ab kaise contact mein rahe..wo tu study k doran information leta rehta hai per jab practical life mein ata hai...tu bechara phas sa jata hai wo kaam nahi milta jis ka wo ahal hota hai...or chote mote kaam ker k guzara kerta hai...kher sab log yehi baat  leker bethe hein ko wo wardi utare tu log usay mar dalein gein..are bhai itna hi bura insaan hai k log usay mar dalein...us k supporters ne tu abhi se us ka saath chor diya hai...
Pak mein changes mein tu bhut time lage ga...per kisi tarhan better start tu kiya jaye...per paisa tu bahir se import kerne or bare logon per istamal ho raha hai...mein 1 hafta bemar raha tha is ganday pani ki wajha se...jo her jagha khara rehta hai...mera accident hoagaya tha pichlay maheene yeh jo sarke toti howi hein...pollution se mera dam dukta hai...jo pak mein her jagha apko mile gi...tu kiya karo pak chor ker europ chala jaoon...but ager 1,1 banda bhi awaz uthaye ga tu shayed hum kuch change la sakein...
kher ALLAH hi madad kare hamari...but hum apne leaders se khush nahi hein..

----------


## RAHEN

khawab:no more discussion on this  :Smile: 

brother:  :Smile:  

bilal: yeah halat kharab hain...kyunki job nahi hain...farigh/educated bahut hai wahan par...there will be a difference once many job opportunities enter in their lives and also of the ppl who are just 2-3 years away from getting jobs...

----------


## Muzna

well jahan tak roads ki baat hai...chalo maan liyya k development ho rahi hai roads ki construction ho rahi hai yah 3 din ka kaam bhi nahi hai...laikin development to tab ho na jab app poora pakka nizaam qaim karoo...abhi yahan road bannay hafta nahi guzray ga k telephone wallay aa k road ko tahas nehas kar daein gay je kuch fibres bichani hai...ya gas pipelines wallay aa jaein gay k je pipes leak kar rahi haein ...ya wasa wallay aa jaein gay...so within months woh road laggay ga he nahi k kabhi banni bhi hai...ya zara aandhi chali udhar light ghaib ...phir ghantoon tak light nahi aay ge...agar development ki baat kar rahay ho...to sirf karachi lahore ya islamabad k liyay he development hai baki cities ka haal daikh lo...wahaan to kissi ko koi poochnay walla he nahi hai...development k naam pay paisa liyya aur yah ja woh ja koi pata he nahi k paisa gayya kahan...aur rahi baat employment ki yah jo national internship programme ka shosha choora gayya hai...no doubt k kuch logoon ko milli haein internships...but bohat soon ko nahi milli...aur jinn ko milli un may say already kuch loog employed haein...and they are taking it as a part time job...kuch jaghoon pay yah haal hai k internee ko yah nahi pata mera boss koun hai aur boss ko nahi pata mera internee koun hai...har minsitry may 70-100 loogoon ko bhaija ja raha hai aur wahaan jagah he nahi hai bithanay ki...agar ham baat kartay haein development ki to phira planning kahan hai...planning k baghair to development ho he nahi sakti...aur rahi baat yah k contacts bananay chahiyay ...to yahan loogoon ka jab apna mutlub nikal jaata hai na to koi nahi kissi ko pochta...iss baat ko maein nay khud practical life may aa k observe kiya hai...sab jagah pay internal recruitments hoti haein sirf formality poori karnay k liyay aik add day diyya jata hai...aur aisa meray saath bohat baar ho chukka hai...10 jaghoon pay apply kiya sirf aik say call aai...baki 9 ka pata challa g wahaan to already rakh liyya gayya hai...interview k liyay bullanay ki bhi zehmat nahi ki jaati...

aur rahi baat army ki ...to ajj pooray pakistan may unn ko jo jagah khali nazar aati hai wahaan unn ki housing societies bann jaati haein...yahan nafrat army say nahi hai...army ka kaam mulk ko bachana hai na kay apnay he mulk ko fatah karna hai

----------


## AaDi

> gari sab say nai kiya ...har saal nayya model ghar may aata hai...aik ghar may 6 6 gaariyyaan haein...roads ki halat daikho to lagta hai k agar aglay kuch years tak yahee haal raha to jiss jagah 15 minutes may pohancha ja sakta hai wahaan 2 ghantay lagga karaein gay


u'll juz making me luaff .. i've been to london .. i'm living in manchester .. aur es country ke paas paise ki koi kami nahi .. congestion idhar bhi hai .. mujhe jo rasta 15 minute lagta hai raat ko janay main .. subha main wohi distance 1 and a half hours .. (YES!!!  1 hour and 30 minutes) lagte hain .. 

and to be frank .. main yeh sab comments parh ke heran nahi ho raha .. i know humari thinking kaisi hai .. koi shaks koi acha kaam karta hai .. we just cant appreciate it .. nah ki sirf us main kiray nikalein gey .. balkeh os ko aur bura bhala kahein gey .. 

i've read in this very thread ke jab musharaf ne ana hota hai toh ghanta ghanta traffic block rehti hai .. for GOD sake ppl .. i've lived in KSA .. jab unke PRINCE (yeh juz a PRINCE, jo state official ho) os ne ana hota hai toh tab bhi traffic block rehti hai .. 

Cheif Justice ke issue pe bhi kisi ne baat ki .. i dun wana go off-topic per i'll say one thing .. hum log President pe ilzaam laga rahe hain (he might be wrong) per mera sawal yeh hai ke agar aik mulk ka President yeh sab kar sakta hai toh chief Justice kis tarhan doodh ka dhula ho ga ???

----------


## moments

Aadi Bro!
sab logon ne ek hi rat laga rakhi hai...
"koi shaks koi acha kaam karta hai .. we just cant appreciate it"
athir aisa kiya ker diya Musharraf ne... :Stick Out Tongue: ...
well koyee b kaam ho is mulk mein planning k saath nahi hua..chahy wo dosre hukrmrano ne kiya ho...yan khud Musharraf ne...koyee changes nahi ayee...
Aj b 10 gantey light off rahi...or temperature 50 degree tha...
itne saal hogaye hein Mushharaf ko load shading k liye koyee proper planning nahi ho saki...
roads per bhi ahista ahista kaam ho raha hai...per waqti...itne daway kiye they Musharraf ne pichly election mein...sab jhoot...pata nahi ap logon ko kiya changes nazar ati hein bahir bethe..jahan apko koyee takleef nahi hai..
ap k prince k liye security hoti hai tu wo apke dard ko samjhta bhi tu hai...
hamare prince tu sirf khana jantey hein...ise ap compare nahi ker sakte...
jab hamare prince hamare samne hamein lote gein tu hamara khon ko jale ga na...
kher ap kahan samjhey gein k "aam admi" ka dard kiya hota hai...abhi bhi hamein gareeb mulk hi samjha ja raha hai...sirf in leaders k wajha se...
"Enough is Enough..."

----------


## moments

> bilal: yeah halat kharab hain...kyunki job nahi hain...farigh/educated bahut hai wahan par...there will be a difference once many job opportunities enter in their lives and also of the ppl who are just 2-3 years away from getting jobs...


yehi tu mein keh raha hon...bcoz of Govt... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> Aadi Bro!
> sab logon ne ek hi rat laga rakhi hai...
> "koi shaks koi acha kaam karta hai .. we just cant appreciate it"
> athir aisa kiya ker diya Musharraf ne......
> well koyee b kaam ho is mulk mein planning k saath nahi hua..chahy wo dosre hukrmrano ne kiya ho...yan khud Musharraf ne...koyee changes nahi ayee...
> Aj b 10 gantey light off rahi...or temperature 50 degree tha...
> itne saal hogaye hein Mushharaf ko load shading k liye koyee proper planning nahi ho saki...
> roads per bhi ahista ahista kaam ho raha hai...per waqti...itne daway kiye they Musharraf ne pichly election mein...sab jhoot...pata nahi ap logon ko kiya changes nazar ati hein bahir bethe..jahan apko koyee takleef nahi hai..
> ap k prince k liye security hoti hai tu wo apke dard ko samjhta bhi tu hai...
> ...


I keep getting the feeling that you're trying to politicize this whole thing without referring any political party :s
moments yaar, listen.. first n foremost, we have stayed abroad but that doesnt make us any different from you..
secondly, aam aadmi tum keh rahe ho jin ko.. those ppl earn more than us.. nadeem khan ka pata hai? that guy has 2 Ferrari's here.. and countless other cars.. roz idher karachi mein mujhe bmw's dikhti hain n jahan dekho wahan land cruisers dikhti hain.. kia yeh bhi aam aadmi hain?? idher pakistan mein hi rehte hain yeh log bhi.. in mein se kissi ko tum ne rok ke aaj tak kuch kaha ke woh jo itni mehengi car khareed rahe hain aise to us aik car ki jagah kuch paise us mein se zakat mein de den ya koi charity mein de den?
the thing is, main idher karachi mein hi hoon.. and mujhe development dikh rahi hai.. about those princes in saudia.. those guys dont give back to the country as much as they fill their pockets bro..  :Smile: 
un ke paas lamborghinis hain ferrarris hain hum udher 1980's ki gaariyan chalaate hain.. our family cars.. to aayenda please yeh mat kehna ke hum logon ko pakistan mein kia hota hai us ki khabar nahin hoti ya hum koi prince ya kuch hain.. hum bahar jis tareeqe se rehte hain is ki tumhen shayad idea nahin hai.. in saudi arabia, pakistani's are treated worse than third citizens.. we work harder than saudis but we barely get paid half of what saudis are paid.. and aadi here.. he works 2 jobs and also studies full time, and he pays for his university and bills himself.. do you do that?
aayenda please dont try to even point in this direction..
rahi baat musharraf ki, he did do quite a bit, he laid the ground-work for the development in karachi and other parts of pakistan..
yeh jo power outages ki baat kar rahe ho.. is liye horahi hain yeh coz kesc didnt plan for this before hand.. yeh un ka kaam tha plan karna.. musharraf ka nahin.. dont blame him for something he's already delegated to someone else.. its a system here.. not a single person's rule.. n pakistan mein jo system hai, that is faulty.. us ko theek kardo.. sab khud theek hojayega..

in reply to muzna's comments.. roads bante hain, and phone lines ke liye ya gas lines ke liye log aa ke khod dete hain.. is musharraf responsible for that or are the people who have been given the responsibility for doing all this responsible for it? musharraf's task isnt to do all this himself, the president or prime minister just direct their people to direct the relevant organizations and departments to do something.. its their duty to figure out what they need to do..


and another thing, kesc privatize ho chuki hai.. so contact kesc's managing director agar aap ko complain karni hai to instead of griping about musharraf coz that poor guy cant do anything now.. its out of his power.. kesc ke md ka number mil jata hai through 17.. my cuz got his number once.. she has it written somewhere.. agar kal mujhe yaad raha to main khud tumhen de doonga..

----------


## AaDi

> Aadi Bro!
> sab logon ne ek hi rat laga rakhi hai...
> "koi shaks koi acha kaam karta hai .. we just cant appreciate it"
> athir aisa kiya ker diya Musharraf ne......
> well koyee b kaam ho is mulk mein planning k saath nahi hua..chahy wo dosre hukrmrano ne kiya ho...yan khud Musharraf ne...koyee changes nahi ayee...
> Aj b 10 gantey light off rahi...or temperature 50 degree tha...
> itne saal hogaye hein Mushharaf ko load shading k liye koyee proper planning nahi ho saki...
> roads per bhi ahista ahista kaam ho raha hai...per waqti...itne daway kiye they Musharraf ne pichly election mein...sab jhoot...pata nahi ap logon ko kiya changes nazar ati hein bahir bethe..jahan apko koyee takleef nahi hai..
> ap k prince k liye security hoti hai tu wo apke dard ko samjhta bhi tu hai...
> ...


bijli ka masla pakistan ka kafi porana hai .. koi nai baat nahi .. pakistan main bijli paida karne ke koi ziada tareeqe nahi hain .. ji .. i'm talking bout Dams .. aur main os pe mazeed baat nahi karon ga .. cuz woh apne aap main aik pori behus hai .. 

aur bhai .. her koi sone ka chamcha le ke nai paida hoa .. nah main kisi minister ki ulaad hon .. aur nah he mere walid sahib koi doctor ya engineer hain .. baat sirf itni hai .. main bahir rehta hon .. es liye andaza hai baki duniya kaise basti hai!

I'm again repeating .. main yeh nahi keh raha musharaf sab khud dhoodh le dhulay hain .. but all i'm saying is .. atleast he has given a kick that no one was able to do for past 10 years!

----------


## moments

=>Aadi
ji ji ap sahi keh rahe hein...yeh kala bag dam ko pathan log nahi banane de rahe..
werna yeh masla bhi hal ho jayee...yeh apne ap mein ik behas hai... :Stick Out Tongue: 
bhai mera matleb apki zaat ko hit kerna nahi tha...mein tu kehna chahta tha k
apki zindgi hamari zindgi se saaf sukhri tu hai...
abhi tak hamein itni se devolpment nahi nazar aa rahi...
chalein ap batain ap logon ko kiya change nazar ata hai pak mein...
sirf pak k logon ko bura kehne k ilawa or jo mirzi kahein...

----------


## moments

=>Quiet Whisper
bhai yar ap sirf amir logon ko aam logon mein shamil kyun ker rahe ho...
kabhi karachi se bahir b nikle ho kiya...islambad,karachi yan Lahore...yahan 
per hi apko wo log nazar aye gein...jin k pass paisa hai...or paise wale kabhi
aam log nahi hote...or wo log zakat dein yan na dein yeh un k amal hein...or kiya pata wo paisa halal hein yan haram...logon ko point met karo...govt. ko dekho wo kiya ker rahi hai...
ager power outages jaise issue ka kaam bhi kesc ka kaam hai tu phir Mussharaf ka kiya kaam hai...
athir aisa kiya kya hai us ne...kiya devolpment howi hai...bulkul waisa ka waisa hi hai pak...bulk or image kharab hogaya hai duniya mein...
hamari airways ki kharab halat dekh ker bhi dukh hota hai...

 :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

moments.. main saari zindagi saudia mein raha hoon n last 4 saalon se khi mein reh raha hoon.. mujhe development dikh rahi hai jo main bata chuka hoon.. baar baar aik hi sawaal mat duhrao aur baar baar aik hi baat mat duhrao.. u keep saying that humein idea hi nahin hai ke pakistan mein kia horaha hai.. jab ke to be honest, even when i was in saudia, i had more information about what was happening in karachi than quite a few ppl who were living here.. jab idher geo ki broadcast band hui thi tab dish pe geo dekh rahe the hum log.. and saudia and uk mein bhi chal raha tha..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> =>Quiet Whisper
> bhai yar ap sirf amir logon ko aam logon mein shamil kyun ker rahe ho...
> kabhi karachi se bahir b nikle ho kiya...islambad,karachi yan Lahore...yahan 
> per hi apko wo log nazar aye gein...jin k pass paisa hai...or paise wale kabhi
> aam log nahi hote...or wo log zakat dein yan na dein yeh un k amal hein...or kiya pata wo paisa halal hein yan haram...logon ko point met karo...govt. ko dekho wo kiya ker rahi hai...
> ager power outages jaise issue ka kaam bhi kesc ka kaam hai tu phir Mussharaf ka kiya kaam hai...
> athir aisa kiya kya hai us ne...kiya devolpment howi hai...bulkul waisa ka waisa hi hai pak...bulk or image kharab hogaya hai duniya mein...
> hamari airways ki kharab halat dekh ker bhi dukh hota hai...


what i'm seeing here is a child who's arguing just for the sake of argument.. i am no longer taking part in this thread as for me, its just a pointless argument thread now.. and moments, development hui hai jo tum bhi dekh rahe ho.. instead of sitting here and raving about the govt's inaction, i suggest you go out and do something for pakistan  :Smile: 
ok?
peace
regards,
kashif

----------


## Quiet Whisper

and mind you.. image govt ki wajah se kharab nahin hua hai.. image un bewaqoof logon ki wajah se kharab hua hai jo fuzool mein har cheez pe behes karte hain aur fuzool mein larayii jhagre karte hain in the name of religion, sect, caste, and politics,... that includes the "parhe likhe jahil" of pakistan.. kudos to everyone who participated in the may12 charade that cost the lives of so many people..
and kudos to the people who believe in politicizing everything and insist on discrimination on one grounds or another, regardless of that ground's reality.. people who just cant see the bigger picture, who cant see beyond a few days ahead of them  :Smile: 
people who are always stuck worrying about who they'll get to go out with and who worry about not getting that car that they wanted..

guess i'm out of here for good.. take gud care.. Allah Hafiz moments  :Smile:

----------


## moments

ALLAH HAfiZ Quiet Whisper...
bari asani se dil ki bharas nikal di...chalo koyee baat nahi...
akser insaan ko her choti baat per gusa a jata hai...
jab dekho sirf apne shehr "karachi" hi ki baat kerte ho..
or ab mujhy keh rahe ho...do somthing for pakistan...
yeh behs chor ker...mein sirf behs nahi karonga...
ager ek insaan change huwa hai tu nation change hogi..
or phir hi pak change hoga...
mein pak k liye kuch karonga..apne sahi vote de ker...
in der zimadar leaders ko hata ker...kuch ban ker apne mulk
ko aghey lane k liye...per tum kese pak k liye kuch karoge..
is behs mein jeet ker...yan saudia mein beth ker sirf apni zaat k liye kuch ker..
ALLAH Bless You
_bilal

----------


## Hina87

Topic is closed.

----------

